# 94 Altima doesnt start?



## PatM (Mar 26, 2005)

I bought a 94 Altima about 1.5 years ago . It always started until two weeks ago in the am i turned the key and nothing, no sound at all. However the lights, radio, flashers worked. AAA came and it jump started. It has been ok for a couple of weeks until last night. The same thing happened but it would not jump start. I had to have it towed to a Nissan dealer. They haven't looked at it yet. Both times I checked to make sure I did not leave any lights on. After the first time I brought the car to sears where I bought the battery only 1.5 years old and they said the charging system looked ok? Has anyone experienced or familiar with this type of problem. 

Thanks, PatM


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

PatM said:


> I bought a 94 Altima about 1.5 years ago . It always started until two weeks ago in the am i turned the key and nothing, no sound at all. However the lights, radio, flashers worked. AAA came and it jump started. It has been ok for a couple of weeks until last night. The same thing happened but it would not jump start. I had to have it towed to a Nissan dealer. They haven't looked at it yet. Both times I checked to make sure I did not leave any lights on. After the first time I brought the car to sears where I bought the battery only 1.5 years old and they said the charging system looked ok? Has anyone experienced or familiar with this type of problem.
> 
> Thanks, PatM



More than likely your starter motor need to be replaced.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeap, I recently replaced a bad starter in my car and there was NO sound whatsoever. Not even a starter solenoid click.


----------



## PatM (Mar 26, 2005)

jserrano said:


> Yeap, I recently replaced a bad starter in my car and there was NO sound whatsoever. Not even a starter solenoid click.


Yeah, your right. It was the starter. The dealership charged me $419.00.Did I get taken.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

PatM said:


> Yeah, your right. It was the starter. The dealership charged me $419.00.Did I get taken.


The part cost about from 130 to 200. That would be the cost if you did it yourself.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Dealerships always charge out the ass for what you or local mechanic can do for less than half of that.


----------

